# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع از فروردین برای کنکور 1400

## mahdi_artur

*سلام 
امروز داخل خصوصی بحثی مطرح شد در زمینه افرادی که تا الان دست و پا شکسته مطالعه داشتند (صفر مطلق نیستن)
هرچند تفاوت زیادی در ظاهر بین افرادی که صفر مطلقن با افرادی که قبلن مطالعه داشتند وجود نداره ولی در باطن این ها با هم تفاوت هایی هم دارند و مسیری که طی میکنند هم با هم باید متفاوت باشه.

خب پیام هایی که رد و بدل شد بین من و این عزیز رو اینجا کپی میکنم. (یه حالت مکالمه داره این متن)
مسیر چون کلی هست پس به درد همه میخوره=
قسمت های شخصی رو که نیازی نیست مطالعه کنید با فونت 1 ریز کردم تا وقت تون تلف نشه !

1؟سلام ببخشید مزاحم شدم ازتون راهنماایی میخواستم من پشت کنکوری ۹۹ ام تا الان کم خوندم اما نه اینکه نخونده باشم هیچ ریاضی تابع مشتق وکاربردش حد نامعادله مثلثات بجز معادله و نسبت ها که یه کم خوندم بقیه رو نخونده ام البته فقط log ونمایی هندسه تحلیلی امار احتمال برام یخت هستن و امسال تا حالا نخوندم و حذفیات دوازدهم ۹۹ رو که اصلا نخوندم زیست دوازدهم تا اخر واکنش های فتوسنتزی فصل ۶ خوندم از مهروماه و خیلی سبز زیست دهم رو هم گارش قلب کلیه تنفس خوندم تا الان فیزیک حرکت شناسی تست کارکردم دینامیک خیلی کم ازش تقریبا هیچی نوسان هم تا نمودار مکان زمان فار ها ش تحلیلش سرعت و شتابش خوندم از الگو فیزیک ۱۱ هم الکتریسیته ساکن و جریان و مدار رو خوندم نه خیلی خوب و کامل از خیلی سبز شیمی دوازدهم فصل اول من تاسر محاسبه ph و فصل دوم کاهش و اکسایش کاهنده emf و( سلول سوختی و گالوانی این دو تا یادم نیستن واقعا باید بخونم یادم بیفتن محاسباتشهم برام خیلی سخت بودن اون موقعه)از مبتکران خوندم فصل دوم هم انتالپی فروپاشی میانگین انتالپی شبکه بلور فلز واندیوم پتانسیل الکتروستاتیکی(گرافن و سیلیس انواع جامد هم خوندم اما یادم نیست بخونم یادم میاد)از مبتکران خوندم و شیمی یازدهم فصل یک وتا اخر انتالپی پبوند میانگینش از خیلی سبز و دهم فصل یک میکرو و فصل دوش تا اخر موازنه)
تمام خوند هام رو تو امسال گفتم تخصصی ها عمومی خیلی کم خوندم الان شروع کنم میتونم پزشکی روزانه هر جایی بیارم؟خواهش میکنم کمک کنین معدلم تقریبا ۱۹ بود و دانش اموز زرنگ بودم تو مدرسه بی صبرانه منتظر پاسختون هستم

2=سلام شرمنده که دیر شد.
الان شما باید یه آزمون کنکور 98 خارج (یا 99) رو از خودتون بگیرید
و بعد یه لیستی درست کنید به این شکل=
نخوانده ها=..... (اونایی که اصلا نخوندین و سوالشو جواب ندادین)
کم تسلطی ها= ..... (اونایی که مرورش نکردین و یادتون رفته طبیعتا سوالش هم یا دیر به جواب رسیدین یا شک داشتین یا اصلا جواب ندادین چون فراموش تون شده بوده ولی میتونستین حلش کنید)
دروسی که تسلط کافی دارم=....(اونایی که تستشو درست زدین، شک نداشتین در حل و زود هم به جواب رسیدین)
خواهشا کنکور 98 خارج تجربی رو بزنید (یا 99 فرفی نداره) و این لیستی که گفتمو به دور از هر گونه احساسات (یعنی مثلا اینطور نباشه که یه فصلی رو حس میکردین که مرور میخواسته نه .. باید حتما سوالش جزو مواردی باشه که بالاتر گفتم تا بتونید جزو کم تسلطی ها حسابش کنید) درست کنید.
فعلا هر پیشنهادی بدم میتونه سم باشه چون شرایط تون مشخص نیست در هیچ درسی.

1؟ سلام تو عکس اطلاعاتی که گفتین رو فرستادم حالا ازتون خواهش میکنم واقعا کمکم کنین وضعیت خیلی بده درسته میخوام امسال پزشکی قبول شم میدونم خیلی برام سخته ولی انشالله میشه قصدم اینه که حتما تا اخر فروردین دهم تموم شه ولی نمیدونم چطور تو برنامه ریزی کمکم کنین
(عکس=حاوی اطلاعات حاصل از تحلیل دقیق آزمون + لیست کم تسلطی ها + نخوانده ها و مسلط شده ها بود که برای گرفته نشدن وقت شما آپلود نکردم)

2=سلام مجدد
حالا باید مباحث نخونده رو
اگر جزو موارد پایین نیست حذف کنید
و اگر جزو لیست پایین هست نگه دارید و بنویسید روی یک برگه=

زیست=
[1] گردش مواد در بدن
[2] گوارش و جذب مواد
[3] تبادلات گازی
[4] از یاخته تا گیاه
[5] تنظیم عصبی
[6] حواس
[7] تولید مثل
[8] رفتار های جانوران
[9] از ماده به انرژی + از انرژی به ماده

شیمی=
مفاهیم و حفظیات شیمی=
[1] فصل 1 دهم
[2] فصل 3 دوازدهم
[3] فصل 4 دوازدهم
[4] فصل 2 دهم
[5] فصل 3 یازدهم
[6] فصل 2 یازدهم
مسائل و حل کردنی های شیمی=
کل استو + مسائل ترمو + مسائل محلول و غلظت ها + مسائل سرعت/سینتیک + مسائل تعادل

فیزیک=
[0] فصل 1 دهم اندازه گیری
[1] فشار
[2] گرما
[3] الکتریسیته ساکن
[4] مغناطیس و القا
[5] اتمی و هسته ای
[6] نوسان و موج

ریاضی=
[1] پیش نیاز ها = توان ، اتحاد ها ، معادله نامعادله ، تابع و معادله درجه 2 ، براکت ، قدر مطلق و نمودارهای ساده و انتقال
[2] کل تابع
[3] مثلثات
[4] لگاریتم و نمایی

عربی=
[1] کل مبحث ترجمه از دی وی دی استاد واعظی + مشاهده کلاس سالیانه استاد فلاح از جلسه 0 تا آخرین جلسه برگزار شده (فقط تست های جزوه بررسی شود)
[2] زدن و تحلیل دقیق حداقل 20 دوره آزمون عربی کنکور از کتاب کنکوریوم دروس عمومی مهروماه

دینی=
[1] درس 1 یازدهم
[2] درس 2 یازدهم
[3] درس 3 دهم و دوازدهم
[4] درس 4 یازدهم و دوازدهم
[5] درس 5 دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم
[6] درس 6 دهم
[7] درس 8 دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم
[8] درس 10 یازدهم
روند مطالعه دروس بالا و بطور کلی دینی=
1) مطالعه درسنامه درس از کتاب بهمن آبادی » 2) زدن تست های کنکور از بهمن آبادی همان درس » 3) زدن تست های آزمون آزمایشی بهمن آبادی از همان درس » 4) زدن تست های ترکیبی جدید از بهمن آبادی همان درس » در تحلیل تست ها بازگشت به متن کتاب و یادداشت نکات جدید داخل متن.

زبان=
[1] کل واژگان سه سال از جیبی آبی رنگ مهروماه
[2] کل گرامر از درسنامه خیلی سبز یا اناری
[3] تمرین کلوز تست (نه ریدینگ) از خیلی سبز یا اناری

ادبیات=
[1] کل قرابت معنایی (مطالعه درسنامه از فصل قرابت و مقاهیم کتاب خط ویژه ادبیات گاج + تمرین تست از کتاب مبحثی سبز الگو)
[2] کل لغات انتهای کتاب سه سال + مطالعه کامل جزوه زیر=

[3] کل آرایه ها (از نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز مبحثی روزی یک آرایه + تست از همان آرایه بعد از تمام شدن کل آرایه ها زدن آزمون جامع آرایه)

مطالبی که نخوندی اگر جزو لیست بالا نیست لطفا فعلا حذف بشه.
یه برگه سفید بردار کامل مطالبی که باقی موند از لیست نخونده ها تو یادداشت کن داخل و بفرس اینجا اگه دوست داشتی.
من به این لیست میگم= لیست سفید ! (اسمیه که روش گذاشتم واسه راحتی)

حالا یه برنامه هفتگی میچینی=
70 درصد تایم یک هفته تو میدی به لیست سفید یا نخوانده های مهم که بالاتر یادداشت کردی.
30 درصد تایم هم تقدیم میشه به کم تسلطی ها
فعلا کاری با مسلط شده ها نداریم.
برفرض که
داخل یک هفته 70 ساعت مطالعه داری=
که 10 ساعتش کلاسه
پس 60 ساعت مفید باقی داری=
از این 60 ساعت
42 ساعتش (70 درصد تایم)
باید صرف مطالعه + تست زنی مباحث لیست سفیدت بشه.
نکته=کلاس فلاح یا بطور کلی هر کلاسی که میبینی به هیچ عنوان نباید جزو این 42 ساعت باشه باید سعی کنی یه تایم جداگونه کلاساتو ببینی.
18 ساعتش باقی میمونه
این 18 ساعت رو باید اختصاص بدی به موج آزمون های شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و فصل آزمون زیست خیلی سبز
لیست مطالب کم تسلط رو میاری میزاری جلو روت
و از هر کدوم به هر تعداد که دوست داشتی و حس کردی نیازه یه آزمون از موج آزمون میزاری داخل برنامه یک هفته ات.
مثلا= من روی فصل 5 زیست دهم تسلط کمی دارم= 2 دونه آزمون + n ساعت تحلیل آزمون قرار میدم داخل برنامه این هفته ام.
حالا آزمونو زدی داخل تحلیل سریع برمیگردی سوالاتی که غلط زدی رو درسنامه شو یا متن کتاب رو کامل میخونی و مرور میکنی.
به این ترتیب شاید بتونی هفته ای 5 الی 10 مرحله آزمون تک درس از مباحث کم تسلط بزنی در این صورت کم کم مباحث مرور میشن و مسلط میشی به شرط این که تحلیل درستی انجام بدی و سرسری نگیری تحلیل رو.
باید برسونی خودتو داخل این تایم و مباحث لیست سفید رو کامل مسلط بشی
هر وقت از لیست سفیدت حتی یه دونه مبحث باقی نموند بیا بهم پیام بده تا ادامه راهو واست تعریف کنم.

1؟ چشم فقط این کتاب هارو مثل دینی سفیر خرد و فارسی خط ویژه و لغات مهر ماه رو من ندارم به جاش از منابع دیگه استفاده میکنم موج ازمونم از روی گوشی میخونمش


2=دینی سفیر خرد= ما فقط با درسنامه + تعداد محدودی از تستاش کار داریم --» تست های کنکورش + تست های آزمون آزمایش + چند تست ترکیبی جدید هر درس --» این کتاب از هر درس میانگین 6 صفحه درسنامه آورده که باید مطالعه کنید + تعداد به شدت زیادی تست تالیفی که ما با این ها کاری نداریم و صرفا با میانگین 50 عدد تست هر درس (شامل=سراسری+آزمایشی+ترکیبی جدید) کار داریم. از طرفی کتاب هر دو جلدش داخل کانال های تلگرامی به رایگان موجود هست. دانلود کنید و طبق صحبت ها پیش بیاید.
ادبیات خط ویژه= از صفحه 9 تا صفحه 72 کتاب ارزشمند ادبیات خط ویژه اختصاص داده شده به بررسی تمامی مفاهیم و نکات قرابت معنایی سه سال که بهترین درسنامه قرابت از نظر من هست در این حجم. بعد از اون مولف کتاب 206 تست گلچین شده قرابت از سراسری های اخیر رو آورده که بهترین منبع مطالعاتی قرابت محسوب میشه. این کتاب در کانال های مختلف به رایگان پخش شده ، کانالی مثل کتوب یا همون کتابیکو معروف هم این کتاب رو گذاشته، دانلودش کنید.
لغات مهر و ماه= با هر کتاب جیبی لغتی که داشتید میتونید جایگزینش کنید تفاوتی نداره.


1؟ لیست سفیدم وقتی تموم شد دوباره بپرسم چی کار کنم ؟


2=بله ، به امید خدا اگر عمری باقی باشه و زنده باشم میگم بهتون
* در ضمن شماره 6 در لیست شیمی منظور فصل 2 شیمی یازدهم بود که به اشتباه 2 مرتبه فصل 2 دهم نوشته بودم لطفا اصلاحش کنید.


1؟ بعد یعنی ایمنی و هورمون ها حذفن و حرکت شناسی و دینامیک و ph و گروه عاملی ها من فک میکردم اینا خیلی مهمن برام ؟


2=ایمنی و هورمون= و بطور کلی هر کدوم از مباحثی که بالاتر گفتید اگر جزو کم تسلطی ها نیست و کامل قبلا نخونده بودین و الان صفر مطلق هستید الان حذف بشن چرا که فعلا هدف من لیست سفید و مباحث ذکر شده هست. در ادامه اگر تلاشگر باشید و مباحث لیست سفید رو زودتر و با تسلط بالا ببندین من لیست سبز رو به برنامه تون اضافه میکنم که در اونجا باز بحث داریم روی مطالب نخوانده. در ضمن گروه عاملی ها در شیمی بعنوان یک پیش نیاز و در حدی که ساختار شناس خوبی باشید باید بلد باشید که در 99 درصد مواقع تا این حد همه بچه ها مسلط هستند و نیازی نمیبینم بگم مسلط بشن ولی اگر در یک ترکیب توان مشخص کردن آلدهید و کتون و اسید و استر و ... رو ندارید باید در حد آشنایی این مبحث رو مسلط بشید خودتون میدونید چقدر این مبحث مهمه و بعنوان یک پیش نیاز اگر قبلا مطالعه نشده باشه همه جا دچار مشکل میشید. پس بعنوان یک کنکوری که با تست های شیمی آشنایی داره نیازی به تایید من ندارید و خودتون باید در صورت فراموشی در حد چند ساعت درسنامه این ساختار ها رو مرور کنید.


1؟ این مدت حداکثر چقدر باشه ؟


2=با آخرین توان و بازده تون مطالعه کنید وقتی تمام شد پیام بدین. حداکثر تایم رو که بگم ممکنه شل بشید و کمتر بخونید یا استرس بگیرید و بی کیفیت تمام کنید.


1؟ بعد اون برنامه ام که میخواستم تا اخر فرودین تموم شه رو کنسل میکنم


2=راستش نمیدونم اون برنامه تون چطور بود یا گفتید و فراموش کردم و یا کلا در جریان نبودم. در هر حالت شما مختارید که بهترین کار رو برای زندگی تون انجام بدین. تصمیم گیرنده نهایی و تعیین کننده آینده زندگی هر فردی دقیقا خودشه. سعی کنید از چند برنامه ای بودن و عوض کردن راه در این مدت کوتاه تا کنکور که قراره سرنوشت شما با هر ثانیه اش کاملا عوض بشه پرهیز کنید و نظرات مختلف رو در کارهاتون اعمال نکنید، اگر کاری درست بود تا ته اون کار رو به مرحله اجرا در بیارید و نگران این نباشید که حالا نتیجه حاصل میشه یا خیر. بدترین ضربه ای که میشه به یه نفر زد اینه که مسیری که داره میره رو دائم بخوای تغییر بده، اگه درست باشه هم باز باعث عقب افتادنش میشه چون از صفر شروع کردن هیچ وقت کار ساده ای نیست برای همین هم من بدون در نظر گرفتن سطح و توان شما هیچ موقع روی هوا چیزی پیشنهاد ندادم بهتون.

1؟ و اینکه به نظرتون به جای تابع مشتق و کاربرد تو لیست سفید نباشن اخه تابع به جز log خیلی بیشتر کارکردم تا اون؟

2=مشاوران و صاحب نظران آگاه و غیر آگاه رو نمیدونم ولی من معتقدم در ریاضی و تا حدودی فیزیک بیشترین صدمه ای که دانش آموزان تجربی سر جلسه میخورند این هست که همه یا اکثر مطالب رو قبلا مطالعه کردند ولی سر جلسه آزمون نمیتونن کامل تسلط خودشون بر مطالب را روی سوالات پیاده کنند و از این نظر درصد ها هیچ موقع بالای 40-30 درصد نمیاد. از این نظر پیشنهاد میدم اول اولویت رو بدین به تسلط به شدت بالا روی مباحث لیست سفید و کم تسلطی ها یعنی به حدی که دیگه هر مدل تستی از مطالب مطالعه شما سر جلسه اومد بتونید در تایم نهایت 1 الی 1ونیم دقیقه پاسخگو باشید. اگر به همچین تسلطی نرسیدین بهتره تایم موج آزمون ریاضی و فیزیک رو بالاتر ببرید حتی اگر هیچ مبحثی در لیست سفید باقی نیست ولی باز هم آزمون بزنید و آزمون بزنید و آزمون بزنید تا به این تسلط نرسیدین سراغ فصل جدیدی نرید. اگر رسیدین اون موقع میتونید مشتق رو هم شروع کنید و حتی کاربرد مشتق رو هم جلو ببرید. که 99 درصد بچه ها به این سطح نمیرسن میرن سراغ مشتق و کاربرد مشتق و حتی هندسه و مقاطع ولی امان از روزی که ازشون آزمون جامع میگیری درصد ها این شکله= ریاضی=32 درصد / فیزیک=19 درصد 


1؟ و اینکه خیلی ممنون از لطفتون واقعا تشکر میکنم ازتون بابت این همه وقت که میزارید.


2=تشکر

*

----------


## _Aramesh_

*من دارم با همون روش که تو یه تایپک گفتید یعنی چهار روز یکبار آزمون میخونم تا الان که خوب بوده*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط it.roze


من دارم با همون روش که تو یه تایپک گفتید یعنی چهار روز یکبار آزمون میخونم تا الان که خوب بوده


خداروشکر**
پ.ن=عنوان خیلی طولانی بود عوضش کردم*

----------


## Zolghadr

سلام وقتون بخیر من فیزیک کلاس اقای ذهبی شرکت کرده بودم اما خارج از جزوه کم تست زدم از رو میکرو .دبیر بیشتر تاکید بر تسلط ۱۰۰ درصدی جزوه داره حالا سوای این به نظر شما چه کنم تسلطم بالا بره و تست از کجا بزنم که حالت مشابه رو که تو تاپیک گفتین برام رخ نده

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zolghadr


سلام وقتون بخیر من فیزیک کلاس اقای ذهبی شرکت کرده بودم اما خارج از جزوه کم تست زدم از رو میکرو .دبیر بیشتر تاکید بر تسلط ۱۰۰ درصدی جزوه داره حالا سوای این به نظر شما چه کنم تسلطم بالا بره و تست از کجا بزنم که حالت مشابه رو که تو تاپیک گفتین برام رخ نده


سلام
با شناختی که از ذهبی و تدریسش دارم ---» جزواتش تقریبا تمام مدل/تیپ/سطح های مختلف از سوالات رو پوشش میده و خیلی سوال برای هر فصل حل میکنند.---» هر چند سرعت حرف زدن و تدریسشون خیلی پایینه ---» همیشه به بچه هایی که کلاسشو میبینن پینشهاد میکنم ---» روی سرعت 1/7 الی 1/9 ببینن کلاس رو ---» بعدا خودشون هم تست های ستاره دار یا منتخب میکرو + تست های برای صد درصد رو حل کنند ---» اگر فرصت نداشتند همون ستاره دار ها رو هم باز زوج/فرد بزنن ولی حتما جهت تمرین تست خارج از جزوه حل کنن. ---» وقتی 1 فصل فیزیک رو خوندی نباید از اون فصل جدا بشی اگر جدا شدی تسلطت به شدت پایین میاد و تقریبا مثل کسی میشی که فقط مفاهیم اصلی اون فصل رو بلده ---» از طرفی تست های فیزیک رو نمیشه صرفا با به یاد آوردن مفاهیم اصلی و فرمول ها حل کرد و هر تیپ سوال یکسری ریزه کاری ها در حل کردن داره که با دور شدن از فصل فراموش میشن ---» برای همینه اکثر دانش آموزان وقتی آزمون جامع میزنن تسلطی که در آزمون های مبحثی داشتند رو از دست میدن ---» فلذا وقتی فصلی تمام شد زیاد گیر بهش نده و نمیخواد هر مدل تستی که بازاری ها تالیف کردن رو ازش بزنی صرفا همین که یه شناخت کامل روی انواع تیپ سوالات پیدا کردی الان وقتشه بری سراغ فصل بعدی ---» اما وقتی فصل n+1 رسیدی سعی کن دائما از فصل n و فصل های قبل تر به جهت مرور بصورت آزمونی تست های مروری بزنی از منابع مختلف مثلا مارکدار های خودت ، منتخب ها ، برای صد در صد ها ، آزمون های مختلف و ... ---» تسلط اصلی روی فصل هایی که قبلا مطالعه داشتی در این مرحله بدست میاد نه در مرحله اول و بلافاصله بعد از آموزش !!*

----------


## Zolghadr

خیلی مرسی ازت 
توضیحات عالی

----------


## Future

> *
> خداروشکر**
> پ.ن=عنوان خیلی طولانی بود عوضش کردم*


سلام خوبین؟
شما تلگرام دارید که بتونم اونجا ازتون راهنمایی بگیرم؟
میخواستم ویس بفرستم براتون و اگر بشه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## kousar_s

> *سلام 
> امروز داخل خصوصی بحثی مطرح شد در زمینه افرادی که تا الان دست و پا شکسته مطالعه داشتند (صفر مطلق نیستن)
> هرچند تفاوت زیادی در ظاهر بین افرادی که صفر مطلقن با افرادی که قبلن مطالعه داشتند وجود نداره ولی در باطن این ها با هم تفاوت هایی هم دارند و مسیری که طی میکنند هم با هم باید متفاوت باشه.
> 
> خب پیام هایی که رد و بدل شد بین من و این عزیز رو اینجا کپی میکنم. (یه حالت مکالمه داره این متن)
> مسیر چون کلی هست پس به درد همه میخوره=
> قسمت های شخصی رو که نیازی نیست مطالعه کنید با فونت 1 ریز کردم تا وقت تون تلف نشه !
> 
> 1؟سلام ببخشید مزاحم شدم ازتون راهنماایی میخواستم من پشت کنکوری ۹۹ ام تا الان کم خوندم اما نه اینکه نخونده باشم هیچ ریاضی تابع مشتق وکاربردش حد نامعادله مثلثات بجز معادله و نسبت ها که یه کم خوندم بقیه رو نخونده ام البته فقط log ونمایی هندسه تحلیلی امار احتمال برام یخت هستن و امسال تا حالا نخوندم و حذفیات دوازدهم ۹۹ رو که اصلا نخوندم زیست دوازدهم تا اخر واکنش های فتوسنتزی فصل ۶ خوندم از مهروماه و خیلی سبز زیست دهم رو هم گارش قلب کلیه تنفس خوندم تا الان فیزیک حرکت شناسی تست کارکردم دینامیک خیلی کم ازش تقریبا هیچی نوسان هم تا نمودار مکان زمان فار ها ش تحلیلش سرعت و شتابش خوندم از الگو فیزیک ۱۱ هم الکتریسیته ساکن و جریان و مدار رو خوندم نه خیلی خوب و کامل از خیلی سبز شیمی دوازدهم فصل اول من تاسر محاسبه ph و فصل دوم کاهش و اکسایش کاهنده emf و( سلول سوختی و گالوانی این دو تا یادم نیستن واقعا باید بخونم یادم بیفتن محاسباتشهم برام خیلی سخت بودن اون موقعه)از مبتکران خوندم فصل دوم هم انتالپی فروپاشی میانگین انتالپی شبکه بلور فلز واندیوم پتانسیل الکتروستاتیکی(گرافن و سیلیس انواع جامد هم خوندم اما یادم نیست بخونم یادم میاد)از مبتکران خوندم و شیمی یازدهم فصل یک وتا اخر انتالپی پبوند میانگینش از خیلی سبز و دهم فصل یک میکرو و فصل دوش تا اخر موازنه)
> ...


سلام من تو پیغام خصوصی براتون سوالی رو فرستادم اما هر کار کردم ارسال نشد فکر کنم قفلش کردین میشه برام بازش کنین براتون بفرستم. خیلی ممنون از کمک هاتون

----------

